# Antari ICE 101 making noise



## ryanswiftjoyner (Jan 30, 2012)

Hellooo Controlbooth,

We recently started using 2 Antari ICE 101 low lying fog generators/chillers. They seemed to be working great and are still pumping out fog like they should but now they are making a noise that seems to get louder with each use. A very annoying high-pitch buzzing sound that vibrates the entire machine. The instructions say to clean it after every 40 hours of use but we have only used it for about 20 so far. Anyone else heard of this problem and a possible solution? Thanks!


----------



## venuetech (Jan 30, 2012)

There is both a fan and a water pump, it could be ether. try switching the water pump off to see if that is the source. I find it rather noisy when there is no water but it should auto cycle as needed. make sure the water intake is not blocked.


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Jan 30, 2012)

venuetech said:


> There is both a fan and a water pump, it could be ether. try switching the water pump off to see if that is the source. I find it rather noisy when there is no water but it should auto cycle as needed. make sure the water intake is not blocked.


 
Great, I will try to do that. How can I turn off the water pump specifically? Also where is the water intake, I thought the melted ice ran through the grates and out the tube...?


----------



## Morte615 (Jan 30, 2012)

There is a 3 position switch located on the back. The middle position should turn the pump off, and the other two turn it on, and have it on auto (I don't remember which is which though).
The melted ice is held in a small tank under the grates and there is a pump that takes the water from this tank and pumps it out the hose to be drained. This way you don't have to have the drain plumbed anywhere during use and can either drain into a bucket or if you have a drain handy then right into that.


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Jan 30, 2012)

Morte615 said:


> There is a 3 position switch located on the back. The middle position should turn the pump off, and the other two turn it on, and have it on auto (I don't remember which is which though).
> The melted ice is held in a small tank under the grates and there is a pump that takes the water from this tank and pumps it out the hose to be drained. This way you don't have to have the drain plumbed anywhere during use and can either drain into a bucket or if you have a drain handy then right into that.


 
Perfect! I will do that and get back with the results


----------



## ryanswiftjoyner (Feb 1, 2012)

Awesome, sound went away. It was the water pump that was creating the noise. Now we just have to be careful to not let the water level get to the point where it is spilling out the front of the fogger, haha.


----------



## Morte615 (Feb 1, 2012)

Yeah when those pumps are running dry they get pretty loud! What we did over the summer was we would run it for 3 shows and drain it after every show (30 min Amusement Park shows) and they would usually take less than 5 min to drain. As I said before the 3 position switch also has an auto position. This should run the pump only when the water reaches a certain level in the tank, and SHOULD shut off itself before running dry. Though we had problems with one machine that would keep running even when on Auto and the tank was dry.


----------



## venuetech (Feb 1, 2012)

The pump does run quiet when there is water being pumped. I normally run it in the "auto" position, the noise issue does not come up. as it just quietly pumps for a few seconds.


----------

